# Is this made by termites?



## lmorsino (Jun 11, 2012)

Found this between two walls, but did not see any live creatures. What insect makes this?

http://imgur.com/6z05I
http://imgur.com/MfHaB


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like mud tunnels from termites to me.
Feel it, does it feel like mud? Or saw dust?
Time to call an exterminator.
Do not try some home fix on this one.
No spraying with bug spray will not fix the real problum.
Go back and add where you live to your profile. Sure helps when ansewering questions.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Since it is just photos, it is hard to be sure. The debris on the second photo looks more like carpenter ants to me. If the vertical stuff is hard, like clay, then it is most likely termites.


----------



## goldencrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Had the same thing in my basement, its mudmites aka termites, between block wall and ground leading to a basement.
I used a standard spray poison, (alot) have not seems em in years.

But I know there are more, where my eyes can not see,


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Goldencrow, you found active termites and chose not to get a full real termite treatment

That mistake can cost you big time in the future!


----------



## goldencrow (Oct 13, 2012)

I saw swarms around my neighbors house 1 year after his tent.

But I do agree with you!


----------

